# Name this Peperomia



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

This shouldn't be to hard since a few people have it. What pep is this?
everyone gets 1 shot unless no one can get it after the weekend.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

prostrata "aka" rotundifolia


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Pep. Prostrata


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll make it three for Prostrata. I've got it in my galact tank and it's going nuts.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Its not that easy haha 


> prostrata "aka" rotundifolia


you just got caught trying to use 2 answers. shame shame


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I know the answer but will give others a chance to play.

Also, Pep. prostrata is not Pep. rotundifolia. They are 2 different species.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought they were the same
PEPEROMIA ROTUNDIFOLIA - CREEPING PEPEROMIA.
says they are... I was lied to


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know, but I WANT it!

Bill


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not a Peperomia expert but what I can tell you is that Pep. prostrata is native to South America and P. rotundifolia is spread from southern Florida all the way down. The inflorescences on P. rotundifolia are short and white whereas P. prostrata has longer, thin, often reddish inflorescences. P. rotundifolia also has no foliage markings but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

alright, then 
so is the rotundifolia var piosar that bj sells or has sold in the past actually a prostrata? that seems to have marked leaves if I remember


sorry to hijack the thread, but I can't guess again


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think that either Pep. prostrata used to be called P. rotundifolia var. pilosior and was moved or somone mis identified it and it stuck until someone caught it. Like I said, I'm no Peperomia expert so you may need to do some research.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

As far as I know P prostata has never been known officially as rotundifolia var piosar (this does not appear to be a valid name at all). There was a _Peperomia rotundifolia var. pilosior _but it has been lumped in with _Peperomia rotundifolia. _I have never seen any rotundifolia with leaf markings but I have not seen it many places. It was numerous in Panama and looked just like what I have here. There is a wealth of information on Peperomias on Peperomia.net. The repertory http://www.peperomia.net/repertorysearch.asp is a breat place to do research.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm impaient today, you can take multiple guesses. anyone other antone that wins gets a $5 gift cert to Spring Valley or Cloud Jungle


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

P. bangroana?

I'm stumped.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Peperomia quadrangularis.. or maybe Peperomia dahlstedtii ?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting but I have no clue. Doesn't look like anything I have. How large are the leaves? I would love to get a gift certificate from Cloud Jungle or Spring Valley Tropicals!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Peperomia Quadrangularis, the stems are too light to be prostrata and the leave too wide apart.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I must say that I took a closer look at my Peperomia rotundifolia and in some places it looks exactly like this plant. Even the veining on the leaves. But, I also have some that I got as just species and if given lots of light and grown as an epiphyte it also looks similar. I must also say that I have seen prostrata grow just like this as well as P quadrangularis. But it's not either of them I believe.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

And the winner is...........nope not yet

I'll start giving hints on sunday


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Frank?

You said name it, right?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Nathan

I have 2 questions before I guess. Is that allowed? lol Are you talking about a species name or a trade name? And does this species have 2 leaf forms, the runners being 1 type? Thanks.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm only aware of this going by 1 name, but i would have to check with antone. Yes there is 2 leaf forms. There is also a photo of it in the forum somewhere else.


----------



## uncle tom (Mar 15, 2007)

According to Guido Mathieu (peperomia.net) this specie could be a Peperomia panamensis!
I have a very similar looking plant from Panama.

Saludos de Alemania (Germany)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

uncle tom said:


> According to Guido Mathieu (peperomia.net) this specie could be a Peperomia panamensis!
> I have a very similar looking plant from Panama.
> 
> Saludos de Alemania (Germany)


Please post pictures of your plant!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

uncle tom said:


> According to Guido Mathieu (peperomia.net) this specie could be a Peperomia panamensis!
> I have a very similar looking plant from Panama.
> 
> Saludos de Alemania (Germany)


According to Guido's site P panamaensis is a synonym for P montium

Here's a picture from his site

http://www.peperomia.net/photos/b_montium_4.jpg


----------



## uncle tom (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/500/Peperomia_cf_panamaensis.jpg

Guido named the specie on the foto as P. cf. panamaensis after a pers. comm. I don't have the information from his site. I'm not a botanocal specialist but Guido is and he works in a scientific way with the genus Peperomia. So for me there was no reason to believe that the name P. panamaensis is not a valid name. But if I see the shown P. montium than I can't believe that my P. cf. panamaensis is the same plant.

Sorry if he determinate my plant wrong and I maybe the here shown plant 

Peace

Tommy


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Tommy, I really have no idea what this plant is. I just pulled that information to get a picture. From what I can tell P panamensis is a valid name but it has been lumped in with the montium species. At least that's how I read the information. This is not unusual as more study is performed on what used to be separate species. There is a great deal of variability in Pepeomia so it's not uncommon for seemingly different species to actually be the same species. 

But, Guido knows Peperomias and if he says P panamensis then I would not disagree with him.

That's a very nice Peperomia regardless.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Peperomia pecuniifolia?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Harry and Tommy...

Not sure if you guys noticed but in Tommy's second reply there he states that Guido said it was Peperomia cf. panamensis. This does not mean that his plant IS Pep. panamensis rather it means that Guido is not sure what it is but that it has similarities to the species, Pep. panamensis. Thats what the, "cf" is for. That means to compare the plant to the particular species.

Sometimes we also see, "aff." which means that the plant in question is related to a certain species but the person is not 100% positive they are one in the same.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes I realized that he was not actually identifying Tommy's plant as Panamesis but I found it strange that he would say that the plant Nate posted looked like P panamensis since that is no longer an accepted name per Peperomia.net. Guido's site by the way. Just strange. I guess it would be like you saying a plant looks like Dischidia rafflesiana and not D major Antone.

But, Guido knows more than I will ever know about Peperomia and you will know more than I will ever know about DIschidia. So, what do I know.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

P. angulata?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres the *3rd* hint. It can be found in Trinidad


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This better not be Peperomia sp. 'Trinidad' ...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> This better not be Peperomia sp. 'Trinidad' ...


Exactly - that would be cruel. An unnamed sp. hahaha.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Peperomia.net says P. tetraphylla is also from Trinidad?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

hehe 








Lmk which one you want mike


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually P tetraphylla is the most widespread species in the genus. I have P tetraphylla and the runners didn't look right. But, I looked at P sp Trinidad and it does. 'Lucy! you got some splaining to do' Guido, had no idea what this particular species was since it doesn't seem to match any species from that area.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

HA! So, I guess Mike K gets it for being the first to post the correct answer!

Good job - how'd you narrow it down Mike?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Just searched every post Antone had with "pep" in it and then cross searched on Peperomia.net with the ones from Venezuela.. only 2 of which specifically occurred in Trinidad (quadrangularis and tetraphylla).

How the heck were we supposed to guess the ID on a peperomia that has no ID!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol, that's why I asked if he was looking for a species name. I knew he was toying with us! lol. Congrats Mike.

Thanks for the game Nathan.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Another one








This one is a lot more common


----------

